# Einfaches Programm zum Erstellen von Soundeffekten



## alixander (19. August 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich suche schon seit Wochen nach einem Programm , mit dem ich Soundeffekte für mein Game erstellen kann,ich hab zwar schon mal ein paar tools gesehen , aber die waren irgentwie alle nicht das richtige.
Ich such nach einem tool, mit dem man ganz einfach eine Hintergrundmusik,  und ein paar leichte soundeffekte (im wav und midi format) erstellen kann, ohne noten zu können. Am besten sollte es ganz einfach zu bedinen sein.
Kennt einer von euch so Programm? 
mfg alixander


----------



## ullision (19. August 2004)

Nen Tool explizit für Effekte kenn ich jetzt nicht direkt, aber es gibt zum Beispiel jede Menge Sample Cd´s mit Soundeffekten im wav format. Is zwar recht mühsam und nervig die alle durchzuackern aber ich denke wenn du die dir selbst bauen willst wirds genauso mühsam . Wenn du denn wirklich dir die Arbeit machen willst, dann würd ich sagen nimm dir irgendein Programm mit Synthies (Reason zb  ) und dreh solange dran rum bis der Audiomansch deinen Vorstellungen entspricht...aber ich würd dir zu den CD´s raten


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. August 2004)

Ich denk auch "mal schnell Musik machen" ist viel zu Zeitintensiv und aufwendig.
Ich würd da auch zu Dosenfutter.. also Sampling CDs raten.
Es gibt da welche, die nur SFX und so Kram haben.. musst mal die Augen offen halten.

Die Firma Best Service hat ein recht umfangreiches Angebot 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Danizio (8. September 2004)

Ich kann dir wenn du schnell was machen willste mit einfacher Bedinung nur Fruity Loops empfehlen. Da kannst schnell und leicht Reverbs oder Delays über deine Musik legen.Da kannste dann ein paar Loops aneinander legen und fett is obwohl ich von der Art Musik zumachen nicht viel halte... 

MfG DAnizio


----------



## DJ BlackDrafon (22. Juni 2010)

Zitat:"Ich kann dir wenn du schnell was machen willste mit einfacher Bedinung nur Fruity Loops empfehlen. Da kannst schnell und leicht Reverbs oder Delays über deine Musik legen.Da kannste dann ein paar Loops aneinander legen und fett is obwohl ich von der Art Musik zumachen nicht viel halte... " das problem von FL ist das es viel kostet und mit der demo kann man nicht viel machen


----------



## brunlorenz (22. Juni 2010)

Also Audacity ist nicht für Soundeffekte ausgelegt, aber kostenlos.
Doch Loops und Geräusche bekommst du mit den richigen Einstellungen hin
 Viel Spass


----------



## bokay (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht wäre der Gesture Wall etwas für dich...

Zu finden im 4. Stock im Haus der Musik in Wien, z.B.


----------

